# Crying Sins



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2005)

There are, according to our Westminster Shorter Catechism, some sins that are especially heinous in the sight of God (see Q. 83). 

Some of these are identified in Scripture as "crying sins," that is, they cry out to God. Some would include: 

1) murder (Gen. 4.10);

2) sodomy (Gen. 18.20);

3) oppression (Ex. 3.9; Ex. 22.21-23; Hab. 2.11; James 5.4)

These seem to be rather common in American society. What others, if any, are so described in Scripture? Puritans like Andrew Willet had much to say about crying sins. Should the Church today be praying particularly in regard to such sins? 

Flavel on the Shorter Catechism, Q. 83:



> Q. 2. What is the first sin noted for an heinous sin?
> A. The sin of murder is in scripture set down for an heinous and crying sin in its own nature; Genesis 4:10. The voice of thy brother´s blood crieth unto me from the earth.
> 
> Q. 3. What other sin is noted for a crying sin?
> A. The sin of oppression is noted in scripture for a crying sin; Habakkuk 2:11. For the stone shall cry out of the wall, and the beam out of the timber shall answer it. Especially the oppression of the widow and fatherless; Exodus 22:22-23. Ye shall not afflict any widow, or fatherless child. If thou afflict them in any wise, and they cry at all unto me, I will surely hear their cry.



And we beseech thee, O Lord, to be merciful likewise to thy whole church, and to continue the tranquillity of these kingdoms wherein we live, turning from us those plagues which the crying sins of this nation do cry for. -- _The Practice of Piety: A Puritan Devotional Manual_ by Lewis Bayly

[Edited on 11-9-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## kevin.carroll (Nov 9, 2005)

Good question, Andrew. We probably ought to bear in mind, however, that God is not simply concerned with the external. Based on the Sermon on the Mount we could argue that we are all murderes, adulterers, and oppressors to one extent or another.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes, it is important to remember that there is no sin so great that Christ cannot save the sinner and also no sin so small that it will not damn a sinner. I think though the modern mind errs on the side of viewing all sins as equal rather than recognizing that some sins are aggravated. 

Flavel's comments in full present a balanced perspective I believe:



> Of the Inequality of Sin.
> Q. 83. Are all transgressions of the law equally heinous?
> A. Some sins in themselves, and by reason of several aggravations, are more heinous in the sight of God than others.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 9, 2005)

Westminster Larger Catechism:



> Q150: Are all transgressions of the law of God equally heinous in themselves, and in the sight of God?
> A150: All transgressions of the law of God are not equally heinous; but some sins in themselves, and by reason of several aggravations, are more heinous in the sight of God than others.[1]
> 
> 1. John 19:11; Ezek. 8:6, 13, 15; I John 5:16; Psa. 78:17, 32, 56
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_. I think though the modern mind errs on the side of viewing all sins as equal rather than recognizing that some sins are aggravated.



I definately agree with this. This is one truth that I learned when I first came to read the catechisms. Thank God for the Westminster Puritans.

[Edited on 11-9-2005 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 9, 2005)

*Thomas Watson on Crying Sins (WSC)*



> Are all transgressions of the law equally heinous?
> 
> Some sins in themselves, and by reason of several aggravations, are more heinous in the sight of God than others.
> 
> ...


----------

